# Footwear



## beardsleybob (Jan 25, 2010)

Total novice here so bare with the newb questions please

what kind of shoe should I be wearing while training??


----------



## Akira (Jan 25, 2010)

Ugg boots.

These will not only give you grip, they will keep your feet warm at the same time, therefore giving you added protection against any ankle injuries.







People will probably say things like "what the **** are you wearing" and "you are a dickhead" but just ignore that, those people are just jealous because they don't have a pair.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the fashion tip


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 25, 2010)

Of course, for those not inclined to be the butt of a prank, it'll depend on the practice of your school.  Many Muay Thai schools train barefoot; some will use boxing or wrestling shoes.  At the start, your coaches may simply advise decent athletic shoes that don't have too much of a sole...


----------



## Akira (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha ok ok you got me.

Look I've never been to a muay thai gym that trains with any footwear, that is, you should *always* train barefoot.

If they do insist you wear shoes though (and I cant imagine why they would), then get some cheap Dunlop Volleys or change gyms.


----------



## Iversion (Jan 27, 2010)

The Muay Thai school I train at recently moved to a new location and mats had not yet been installed.  Since we normally have nasty weather in upstate New York everyone trained for a few weeks wearing shoes.  The shoes I wore are called Vibram Five Fingers KSO.  They are the best at simulating bare foot exercise and are amazing running shoes.  You can buy them at numerous retailers online or from Vibram directly.


----------



## Rob2109 (Jan 27, 2010)

@ Akira: lmao, how did you get on in the Bangkok heat wearing those?

Seriously though, bare feet is the the norm if your gym has the mats down.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 29, 2010)

My gym had us training on a concrete floor and we were all barefoot (maybe some anklets on some people).  They actually wouldn't allow shoes on the floor or mats at all.


----------



## Akira (Jan 29, 2010)

Rob2109 said:


> @ Akira: lmao, how did you get on in the Bangkok heat wearing those?


 
Fine as long as I trained naked.

Skpotamus those shoes are on another level.  I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## denmyos (Feb 1, 2010)

Iversion said:


> The Muay Thai school I train at recently moved to a new location and mats had not yet been installed.  Since we normally have nasty weather in upstate New York everyone trained for a few weeks wearing shoes.  The shoes I wore are called Vibram Five Fingers KSO.  They are the best at simulating bare foot exercise and are amazing running shoes.  You can buy them at numerous retailers online or from Vibram directly.


I have been thinking of buying those for some time now. I sometimes suffer from plantar fasciitis, and need extra support on the instep. i also overpronat so i need soppurt on the "heel" aswell. 
 im going to thailand in 6 months to train. And problaly will be bare footed all day, im a little worried that my plantar fasciitis really gonna kick in.


----------

